# Heirloom Peanuts



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Carolina African Runners.....

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2016/03/long-lost-peanut-variety-making-flavorful-return-south-carolina/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=2853acbf71-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-2853acbf71-296641129


----------

